# Foxrun... wonder what's happening



## MFT (Oct 14, 2012)

Just noticed there are 4 Foxrun TSs being offered over in the Bargain Deals, all posted this week.  I'm not a Foxrun owner, but makes one wonder if something is happening there, and the owners are trying to bail out...

As it is, Foxrun is a small TS in NC, so it just seems odd that so many owners are dumping their units.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 14, 2012)

I think all of these have been around for awhile (as in since early summer) and the owners are just bumping and reposting. It's getting close to maintenance fee time. If I had a unit and someone else bumped theirs I'd bump or repost mine. I think that's what's happening.


----------



## BevL (Oct 14, 2012)

There are a lot of TUGgers that own at Foxrun, myself included, that got units quite a while ago when it was the II flavour of the day.  It trades well, but lots of folks are downsizing.

AFAIK, I don't think there's any word of a special assessment, at least that's the latest from the Foxrun Yahoo group that I belong to.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 14, 2012)

I own at Foxrun and there's been no communications about a special assessment.  Nice little resort that does a good job holding fees down.  Always trades better than I expect.  

I imagine any uptick in offerings has something to do with MF being due soon.  Always a time when folks reevaluate their portfolios.


----------



## BevL (Oct 14, 2012)

Also a TUG member posted that they had given away a Foxrun week.  May have inspired a few to bump their offerings back to the top of the list.


----------



## MFT (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks.  Just was interesting to see several postings.  I'm a Wyndham owner, but am sort of checking out other resorts, and actually may have to take another look at these offers.  I'm finding that having all my eggs in one basket, may not be the best route.


----------



## NJDave (Oct 14, 2012)

I gave my Foxrun unit away because I wanted to downsize.  Foxrun still trades well and gets an accomadation certificate each year.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 14, 2012)

Another Foxrun owner here.  We've never visited the resort but bought it as a trader years ago.  We own week 31 and found it trades very well.  Maybe someday we will get there for a week. 

Deb


----------



## loafingcactus (Oct 14, 2012)

I just "bought" a FoxRun week this year... Love the place and plan to use the week forevah.  Anyway, there is about every week of the year available that someone is giving away... So I would agree that it is probably just that someone felt like advertising.  If you want a week there I would call Lake Lure Reality, that's who I got my week from.


----------



## PClapham (Oct 15, 2012)

Although we would like to shed a few timeshares, we hang on to this one because it is such a good trader; we also have been there and it is really a great place- lovely 2 bedroom split level condos and within driving distance of Asheville, the Biltmore, and the Smokies.

Anita


----------



## legalfee (Oct 16, 2012)

We have had our Foxrun TS for 2 years and love it. Week 26 and a great view of Lake Lure and Bald Mountain. Only a 2 hour drive from home. I doubt if we ever trade.


----------



## DanM (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxrun was very good to me. Got good exchanges and good value. But I gave mine away for two reasons. 1. downsizing timeshare portfolio as my family's vacation needs change. 2. maintenance is creeping up to almost $700. Though still reasonable if you use it for a great exchange, the maintenance is essentially the same as renting the same Spring week that I owned. I expect and prefer maintenance costs to be less than rental costs. If they are too close, or G-d forbid, maintenance is higher, I think my residual value in the timeshare resort is compromised. And why have the obligations of ownership if you can rent directly from the resort for the same amount?

By the way, this is nothing against Foxrun per se. My general feeling is that if maintenance and exchange fees combined are around $700, I can always get a good value in exchange vs. rental. If it costs me more than that, I pretty much have to get a holiday week in a high demand area to make out on the deal...it makes the spur of the moment off season trades a break even or loss.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 19, 2012)

I owned 3 Foxrun weeks that traded yellow via II. At the time they got ACs but don't appear to anymore (the weeks still show up online in my II account). Mine were spring weeks; years ago I gave two to charity and one to a TUGger...for free. I had 12 timeshares at the time and felt I needed a "12-steps program" since I had an addiction to timeshares. I think lots of folks have a need to evaluate and adjust portfolios from time to time, whether they be timeshares, stocks and bonds, whatever kind of "investment" of time and money. (I just deeded back 2 El Cid weeks in Mexico...for free...that were affiliated with Wyndham, so I too have been in "downsizing" mode.)


----------



## Becky (Oct 22, 2012)

No special assessment this year. The Board took the position years ago to try and refurbish the units without a special assessment to the owners. 

The resort management of VRI is doing an excellent job in my personal opinion.

Cannot reveal about the exact fees for 2013 but no big surprises there. 

Newsletter and fee information should be mailed soon.

Becky


----------



## Becky (Oct 22, 2012)

Also Foxrun units for sale or some give aways are listed with Lake Lure Resort Realty. These include the ones owned by the HOA. This realty was formerly Redden Realty for those of you who remember or bought from Jerry Wright.  One of the former owners at Redden is still at Lake Lure Resort Realty. Cheryl Stott. 
They also sell Wyndham Resale Points at good bargains.

www.lakelureresortrealty.com


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 22, 2012)

I have also downsized my FXR/Fairway Mountain weeks - mostly own were I like to go now. A friend visited the resort two weeks ago after owning for many years and was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the resort and how lovely the area is.

Becky and the BOD has done a great job over the years in keeping costs down while maintaining the resort....Thanks!


----------



## Becky (Oct 22, 2012)

Great News! 

I could not release the details until the newsletters and bills were mailed. I just received mine so here are the details.

The Foxrun Board decided to decrease the 2013 fees to the 2011 levels. No increase. 

Foxrun has been awarded the Silver Crown Award with RCI for 2013.

The amount of kitchen renovations for 2013 will be doubled to a total of kitchen renovations of 100. Other projects will continue on an ongoing basis as needed. 

And this is being done while keeping Foxrun fees a lot lower than the other onsite timeshares of Wyndham Maple Ridge and Wyndham Mountain Loft Lake Lure properties.

Fees are $650 and an extra $3 if you chose to donate to ARDA-ROC. 

See your newsletter for more details.

Thank you.

Becky Varn
Foxrun Board Member
http://www.foxrunatlakelure.com/dnn/


----------



## legalfee (Oct 22, 2012)

Great news Becky. Any word if and when WiFi will be installed at Foxrun?


----------



## jackio (Oct 22, 2012)

Great news, and thank you Becky for your hard work.


----------



## Becky (Oct 28, 2012)

WiFi would be extremely expensive to add to the mfs at this time and the reports in the area are that the service is spotty and not great. Our management team is constantly on the lookout for a cheaper and better alternative. Nothing as of yet. When I am there, I use my Verizon service in the unit and have a hot spot. Also we have used the two computers in the Spa and indoor pool building. It is also nice to sit outside this same building, use our laptops, and look at the lake. Some use the wifi at Legends which overlooks the golf course.


----------



## legalfee (Oct 29, 2012)

We tether using Verizon also. Would it be possible to have a weekly charge for WiFi? Or is the resort too spread out to make it feasable?


----------



## Becky (Oct 29, 2012)

The management tried to do the weekly charges but the internet company would not do it. Maybe they will change their minds in the future.


----------

